# yak specific wetsuits



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya, is there a yak fishing specific wetsuit out there? Been pondering this a bit, and also prompted today by the wee wee question posed in another thread. 
If there isn't, wonder if one of the Aussie wettie makers would consider doing one, considering the continual rise in popularity of yak fishing. It' only gonna get bigger!
Here's my two cents on features I'd like to see:
One piece Farmer John style (long legs, singlet style top).
Extra bum padding, or just thicker bum area for comfort. Maybe extra thickness extending up to lower back (for those with crook backs!!!)
Vecro "long fly" from crotch to neck of singlet area, for easy weeing but also opening out completely for easy opening when getting hot, and also easy getting on and off, or just folding down the top bit.
Possible also closeable velcro "venting slits" on sides to also allow temperature control if getting too hot
Reflective or flouro neoprene panels around shoulders for safety visibility.
Matching long and/or short sleave wettie tops, with buttons around base to connect with loops on the farmer john waist area (already done on surfing wettie tops to connect to boardshorts) to stop the tops riding up. Built in PFD into wettie top? 
Variable thickness of neoprene as in surfing wetties (see bum area above) for high body movement areas and variable "stretchiness" too, so upper body made of the super strechy stuff and lower body the much tougher older style neoprene which wouldn't wear out as quickly from contact with yak.
Maybe a couple of different models for different latitudes a la surfing wetties.
Interior chest, back (and maybe leg areas too) lined with the superwarm cosy woollen type material as seen in top of the line surfing wetties (this makes a wettie quite warm even without water in em, a problem for yakkers. It's not seen in the cheaper wetties many yakers use)
Fully sealed and glued seams like top surfing wetties
Maybe small camo pants style pockets built in to thighs for bits and pieces. (Maybe same on upper arms of matching top) 
Anyone else add their desired features??? Some of the above is bit ambitious, but the main features would be dead easy for a top wettie maker to do. 
A former colleague who is a senior bloke at Rip Curl, nice fella, and was having a chat to him today about something else and meant to mention it to him. I will if anyone thinks it's worth it. The Curl always been at forefront of surfing wettie designs. Their heated wettie development is v interesting.
Whatyareckon?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Steamers are so cheap these days, I'm getting a decent secondhand one and cutting it off just above the kidneys.
I like layering my torso with singlet > rashie > 2mm wettie > waterproof sailing jacket. With the weather I remove or add layers. Wettie pants are annoying because they often ride too low for the yak. Having them higher and seperate would be good.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Bloody brilliant idea, specialy pockets, whole design sounds tops to me if if kept at reasonable price would see a lot of sales i reckon. You'd be much better of in something like that if you ran into trouble out deep capsize loose your yak etc, much better chance of survival hypothermia sets in quick anything to combat that will up your chances straight away, and for those of us who love to fish all year round and like to take just about all the gear we own it would save having to shed and stash clothes which take up tackle and equipment room no good that.TOP IDEA. get onto your mate.
Profishional 8) 8) 8)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i decided to go for a Sharkskin vest and paddling pants. Real thin, and apparently equivalent to a 3mm wetsuit.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Bloody brilliant idea, specialy pockets, whole design sounds tops to me if if kept at reasonable price would see a lot of sales i reckon. You'd be much better of in something like that if you ran into trouble out deep capsize loose your yak etc, much better chance of survival hypothermia sets in quick anything to combat that will up your chances straight away, and for those of us who love to fish all year round and like to take just about all the gear we own it would save having to shed and stash clothes which take up tackle and equipment room no good that.TOP IDEA. get onto your mate.
Profishional 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I think just about any wet suit maker would whip up what ever you want, almost all will make custom wetsuits. They will measure you up, couple weeks later there you have it. Front zipped full (long leg/arm) wet suits are harder to get in/out of, crotch zips are easy for them to do. It is common for them to do 3mm legs/arms and 3, 5 or 7mm torso etc. One thing to remember, every extra costs, so get a firm quote first, also check if there seams are glued and stiched Stronger and better life span) not just glued (will cost more but worth it). If you do get just glued, never stor it inside out and deffinatly not in the sun, as the gleu may melt and the seams seperate. Custom suit will genrally cost between $400 & $600.

There are also light weight breathable dry suits around in the dive/sailing industry wear what ever you want unde them. Zips are slightly harder to do up/undo and definatly get a croth zip fitted if they dont already have one, just like semi dry wet suits they have neck, wrist and ankle seals, these are either latex (best for boney/sinuey type build people) or neoprene slightly more studie/hard wearing. These will cost anywhere from $400 to $800.
Sorry cant name names due to possible affiliation.
Waiting on reply from Davey G re commercial posts supporting AKFF.

Regards 
Eddie


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

bombora said:


> Hiya, is there a yak fishing specific wetsuit out there? Been pondering this a bit, and also prompted today by the wee wee question posed in another thread.
> If there isn't, wonder if one of the Aussie wettie makers would consider doing one, considering the continual rise in popularity of yak fishing. It' only gonna get bigger!
> Here's my two cents on features I'd like to see:
> One piece Farmer John style (long legs, singlet style top).
> ...


Not sure if this should be in commercial post, bump me if it should.

Spoke with local wetsuit manufacturer about your ideas and he was very interested.

What would you think of a lined neoprene bib n brace wet suit:
[*two way zip (if you use velcro it will probably just cling back shut) running up the centre on the front from the croth to centre of chest (for ventilation & pee)] or
[*two zips one each side from front of shoulder (won't rub under arm when paddling) down and around to hip + small crotch (pee) zip]
[*pockets each side of zip on chest ] or
[*one large pocket across chest between zips]
[*thigh pockets on front of legs each leg] or
[*thigh pockets on side of each leg]
[*fitted neoprene socks (keep feet dry/warmer) (also allows you to choose foot wear eg rock boots/runners/diveboots)]

These suits could be made with:
3mm, 5mm, 7mm or you could mix up what you want, a combination eg 3mm leg + sock, 7mm backside, and 5mm torso.

As bombora said anyone interested or have any other ideas?


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd buy one. Port Philip way to cold for me at the moment!


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Me want one too,

Ive looked at all the options in this area but there really is no ideal cold weather option available.

To consider in the design; the cut around the crotch and arse needs to be carefully considered, the arse needs to be loose fitting to accomodate the stretch when in the seated possy (similar to bike pants) and the crotch/belly needs to be very flexible and loose for comfort, and a torse body up to the tits.

Comfort is the key, needless to say no one wants to feel as if they are wrapped in clingwrap.

If there was a durable built for function and very well designed wetty designed for the yak fisherman then I would buy one.

My thoughts

Brian


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

those sharkskin shirts/pants are supposed to be designed for active watersports like kayaking, so i suppose they would be worth checking out. shame ive already designed and made my design and tech project for HSC...


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya ELM I reckon the guys you talk to should go for it!
I haven't had a reply at all from former colleague who's now at Rip Curl. He had some other stuff outside of work to deal with and might have even taken a break, or Rip Curl might just consider yak fishing too uncool for a surf company. Who knows. Thought spying a gap in the mfrket and going for it is good business. Anyway I think I forgot one other desired feature: smooth skin style neoprene for any top, as it's much warmer in any wind and water runs off the smoothskin better than double sided neoprene.


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

I was in the hobie dealers showroom t'other day and he showed me some knee length neoprene yakkin pants,good seat room and
thicker material where it counted,Might be worth a look.
That was in Sailpower in Nedlands W.A.
Abner


----------



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

saw the sharkskins the other day expensive but probably worth it anything to keep the wind out is good to me


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

The dry suits from the new commercial sponsor of AKFF the Dive Doctor (i think that is the name) look awsome of you need seriously dry and warm gear.

David


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the idea of layering the clothes I wear when yakking too. My usual launch spots are along the NSW south coast and, while I haven't stayed out for long hours offshore during winter, I found that by wearing boardshorts with a neoprene inner (mine are made by O'Neill), a longsleeve "West" vest, PFD with breathable wind jacket as the outer layer, I'm comfortable in the winter wind. However ... I haven't capsized in that gear yet. I imagine that more neoprene would make a big difference then! 

Thanks for the posts in this thread. Keeping everything practical in our confined space as yakkers is a great idea. I'd be interested in such a wetsuit.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Theres a small place down here called Anchor Wetsuits, they make the flyndry neoprene waders that are semi famous in Tassie fly fishing circles. Obviously they make wetsuits, vests, pants, boots ect... They will make pretty much anything you want out of neoprene if they can do it. Last time I was there a woman was picking up these XOS pencil cases for her kids, stubbie holders and reel covers for dad 8)

Back to wetties :lol: I reckon they can do most of what your talking about, the only thing to consider is the end result wont be as refined as your big named steamers. pockets would need to be stitched/glued on the outside so depending on the size could get quite bulky. The one thing they do well is customize, every pair of the fly n drys are made to fit and a lot of custom wetsuits[ some guys have massive calves!!] So im sure they are used to obscure jobs.

Their top range waders are made with this neoprene they call Olive mesh or something like that , 4x tougher than regular neoprene they reckon. Dunno all I can say is its pretty good, few times when ive ripped past some blackberrys and looked down expecting pulled threads at least and not a mark!, its not bulletproof of course but it would go well in high wear areas maybe in the pants. Im only assuming they can use the olive mesh layer on regular wetsuits, in the least they can add those black pads/high wear material like on the waders knees.

Ive got a bit of gear from there over the years but I dont know them from a bar of soap, only kickbacks Ive got was a free stubbie holder with my waders :lol: I mention them because I think they would be open to this sort of thing and in my experience are very easy to deal with.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Southerly said:


> The dry suits from the new commercial sponsor of AKFF the Dive Doctor (i think that is the name) look awsome of you need seriously dry and warm gear.
> 
> David


As my signature state's I am affiliated with The Scuba Doctor through contract work, hence my contact with the Wet Suit manufacturer. I am happy to pass on any thoughts as to what you would like to see in a Kayak specific wet suit, I am also fairly certain they will come up with something or even custom make to your own specs, as they already make custom wet suits. They use to stock/make a two piece wet suit, (bib n brace under-suit with a jacket & hood). I am almost certain they will still have all the templates etc, so it will be just a case of small modifications to make a bib n brace style suit.

As for the Surface Dry Suit, I personally use one for fishing on the rocks and flounder fishing (what little I do), I have also snorkeled in it and think it is fantastic. Light weight and with lots of movement. The dry Zip is hard to do up/undo on your own but there are tricks to do it. The one main gripe I have with it is COLD FEET as the seal is an ankle seal. You can have these removed and either dry boots or 3mm neoprene dry socks fitted (I keep meaning to do the later of the two (will let me wear my rock boots or a soft sole boot)) but have not done it as yet. This will let me keep me feet dry and warm, well warmer.

I will say I personally stand to get very little, if anything out of doing this, As the little bit of contract work I do for them is computor based and the time I spend on here is for my own personal enjoyment. I have read many posts about cold feet, wet clothes, what to wear etc and just think these people can help solve some of your needs. I will pass on the new information and anything else you can think of, If you have any questions PM me I will be happy to help if I can or just call The Scuba Doctors, re commercial posts.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine's a custom job. Suprisingly cheap and just exactly what I wanted with a perfect fit. Local manufacture.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

The only thing I would add to the proposed wetsuit is those little attachments at the ankles for booties. Not so much due to the cold (Carnarvon WA - only cold at night) rather to stop the sunburn. Its bloody hard to walk with blisters on your shins!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got a reply from former collegue and good bloke at Rip Curl (he had indeed been off work). 
Anyway here's the reply:

Our wetsuits boss has been away, so apologies for the delay getting back to you about kayak fishing wetsuits. Now fyi, our wetsuits boss says we're not in a position to make these kinds of suits, for a few reasons:
(a) making anything less than 1000 wetsuits in any style is apparently not worth our while (ie. we'd need to get at least 1000 orders to justify moving into this style of suit;
(b) there would need to be quite a bit of development of a kayak fishing suit, which we don't really have the resources to do;
(c) although we still produce wetsuits in our Torquay factory, we basically do not make custom wetsuits any more because the time involved our end & therefore end cost to customers does not make it worth our while...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Becase of my affiliation with The Scuba Doctor and his suppliers, I have been able to find a wetsuit manufacturer prepaired to make Bib n Brace wetsuits for kayak's.
I personaly feel any further information that I give should come under the commercial section, so if you are interested in an update from me, please go to The Scuba Doctor thread under the commercial section.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Because I got a Dorado which is a grouse yak, BUT - the big trade off for speed and stability is the wet, wet ride - I spend most sessions with my arse in a couple of litres of water at least and in PPB in winter in 12 degrees of briny this is not good. The ghoulies just don't like it. They moan pitifully.

Went to Ocean Wetsuits in beautiful Dandy - http://www.oceansuits.com.au - and they made me a custom fit 3.5 mm farmer John style wetty that has been stitched and glued in such a way as to make it waterproof. Got extra padding in the arse too. Think it cost about 300 bucks. Can't really remember, twas a while ago now.

If it is gonna be real cold, got some thermal tights and singlet and some SealSkinz waterproof socks that are about 80 bucks. The new model Sealskinz with the merino lining and calf length are a huge improvement on the old models that I was lucky to get one season out of. A bib and brace wetty sounds alright too. Be easier to have a piss. I was told zips are to be avoided though as that is where the fuggers will leak.

Been very happy with the arrangement. I don't wear a life jacket (its in the crate), so the wetty gives me warmth and should I ever turn turtle - bouyancy.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Varp you bloody old crusty bugger, :lol: where you been mate , i did a post on here about 4 months ago wheres Varp , and look at this , your back , good to see you posting mate and it looks like your still in love with that rotton :shock: Dorado that i will mind for you if you every need to have it baby sat :lol: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Howdy Baz 

yeah been low profiling it for a bit. Got sick of my own crap :lol: :lol: :lol: , but the weather is picking up and the PPB snaps have got the boys beside themselves with anticipation (....surely ....next week.... :shock: :? :twisted: :lol: ) so a blokes fancy turns again to yakking on.

You still scudding across the Pittwater with that pink umbrella?


----------

